
Life in an Indian Startup - drm237
http://blog.ixigo.com/2008/02/life-in-indian-startup.html
======
kajecounterhack
I never had a negative view of startups...it would seem that they're tighter
(people in startups become close friends) more often than the large corporate
culture.

